# What is the best RDA, currently available from one of the local online stores.



## JuanH (15/9/15)

Preferably no more than R500 (incl delivery).

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mike (15/9/15)

In my opinion, a good velocity. Wonderful RDA, but very inconsistent quality.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (15/9/15)

Velocity is great, but I prefer the Sapor a touch more. See www.complexchaos.co.za in Cape Town has the Sapor and the Velocity Mini available.


----------



## Mike (15/9/15)

@Andre I've been playing with a Sapor for the past few days, it's very nice, but I prefer the Velocity for hardcore TC dripping - and then the Sapor for regular kanthal builds that I can vape while doing other stuff.

However I've found the Sapor to be quite a warm vape. What build / wattage do you run on it?


----------



## JuanH (15/9/15)

ANy thoughts on the Mutation X V4, compared to the Sapor and Velocity?


----------



## method1 (15/9/15)

Royal Hunter is def worth a look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/9/15)

JuanH said:


> ANy thoughts on the Mutation X V4, compared to the Sapor and Velocity?


I can compare the MX V4 to the Velocity and in terms of flavour and cloud the MX V4 beats the velocity hands down.

Sapor looks cool but have not tried it so cant comment on the vape.


----------



## Mike (15/9/15)

I prefer the flavour on the Velocity to that of the Mutation V4. However the Mutation mini is better than either. Perhaps the Velocity mini will be better than both?


----------



## JuanH (15/9/15)

BhavZ said:


> I can compare the MX V4 to the Velocity and in terms of flavour and cloud the MX V4 beats the velocity hands down.



Any issues with the MX 4 leaking?


----------



## BhavZ (15/9/15)

no issues with leaking, like an RDA if you over drip then you will get issues


----------



## BhavZ (15/9/15)

Mike said:


> I prefer the flavour on the Velocity to that of the Mutation V4. However the Mutation mini is better than either. Perhaps the Velocity mini will be better than both?


The mini V4 is good but I still prefer the standard


----------



## Mike (15/9/15)

My Mutation V4 leaked like crazy. Tiny well too. Not fond of it at all. Gotta be careful when you drip too.


----------



## BhavZ (15/9/15)

Mike said:


> My Mutation V4 leaked like crazy. Tiny well too. Not fond of it at all. Gotta be careful when you drip too.


Never had mine leak on me


----------



## Mike (15/9/15)

BhavZ said:


> Never had mine leak on me



Very surprising.


----------



## Andre (15/9/15)

Mike said:


> @Andre I've been playing with a Sapor for the past few days, it's very nice, but I prefer the Velocity for hardcore TC dripping - and then the Sapor for regular kanthal builds that I can vape while doing other stuff.
> 
> However I've found the Sapor to be quite a warm vape. What build / wattage do you run on it?


The one has Kanthal at 0.49 ohms and running at 30 W with MMM AshyBac and the other Ti1 at 0.22 ohms and running at 50 Joules and 260 C with Nicoticket Sure Bert.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/9/15)

Mike said:


> Very surprising.


I think it was grimm who did a vid on wicking the V4 and he made some good points, similar method to the Freakshow so I just followed what he said and have not had an issue yet


----------



## Mike (15/9/15)

@BhavZ do you have the bottom airflow open?


----------



## BhavZ (15/9/15)

Mike said:


> @BhavZ do you have the bottom airflow open?


Yip, bottom airflow remains open fully open, will adjust top airflow though depending on what I am looking for


----------



## Alex (15/9/15)

I have a velocity and the mutation xs mini. Prefer the mutation.


----------



## stevie g (15/9/15)

sorry to break it to you OP but the most influential factor is how you build and wick the RDA you can get great results just choose one that you like the features.


----------



## kev mac (16/9/15)

Andre said:


> Velocity is great, but I prefer the Sapor a touch more. See www.complexchaos.co.za in Cape Town has the Sapor and the Velocity Mini available.


I also like the Sapor,but both the velocity and Sapor are good reasonably priced RDAs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (16/9/15)

Sprint said:


> sorry to break it to you OP but the most influential factor is how you build and wick the RDA you can get great results just choose one that you like the features.



Yes, it is a factor, but I have built the same build in my Pollux and in my Velocity and the Pollux outshines every other atty I own. The type of atty is just as important. In fact, I can build ANY build in the Pollux and the flavor is awesome. I have not found any atty yet that is better than the Pollux for flavor. It's not bad to build in as well.


----------



## stevie g (16/9/15)

@zadiac I think you completely missed the point of my post.

each atty will shine on an individual build you can't use a one size fits all approach.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (16/9/15)

Sprint said:


> @zadiac I think you completely missed the point of my post.
> 
> each atty will shine on an individual build you can't use a one size fits all approach.



I understood what you meant. My point is that any build that shines in another atty, is better in the Pollux (for met, that is). 
I have tested it with all the atties I own and that is why I always go back to the pollux. I now have the pollux on all three my devices. I just haven't updated my signature yet.


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (16/9/15)

Have a look at the ATTY 3 OR STEAMCRAVE aromamizer.


----------



## Vapington (16/9/15)

Sapor and Atty3 for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (16/9/15)

where 


zadiac said:


> I understood what you meant. My point is that any build that shines in another atty, is better in the Pollux (for met, that is).
> I have tested it with all the atties I own and that is why I always go back to the pollux. I now have the pollux on all three my devices. I just haven't updated my signature yet.


does one find the pollux?


----------



## zadiac (16/9/15)

Just search Pollux rda on google. Many places that sells it.


----------



## Yiannaki (16/9/15)

I am currently enjoying the Pi2 RDA Clone from Lemaga, but nothing beats my all time favourite, the Doge v2 Authentic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (16/9/15)

Mike said:


> @Andre I've been playing with a Sapor for the past few days, it's very nice, but I prefer the Velocity for hardcore TC dripping - and then the Sapor for regular kanthal builds that I can vape while doing other stuff.
> 
> However I've found the Sapor to be quite a warm vape. What build / wattage do you run on it?


@Mike I run mine at 40joules w/ triple twisted 30g nikrothal 80 wire, heat is not an issue and great flavor.


----------



## whatalotigot (16/9/15)

Mutation X v4 !!! ALL day Everyday!! Winner! can get it from all over SA, Just get authentic. 

Velocity is nice but limited airflow.


----------



## Silver (16/9/15)

@zadiac, is the pollux a big airy draw or a tightish lung hit?


----------



## zadiac (16/9/15)

It's whatever you need it to be @Silver
It's mostly for lung hitters I'd say, but it has an adapter for normal 510 drip tips and the airflow can be closed off almost completely, so I think mouth-to-lung hitters will also benefit.
I have never used it for MTL, so I speak under correction. I'll test it.

Edit: Yup, airflow can be closed off for MTL. Very tight draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/9/15)

zadiac said:


> It's whatever you need it to be @Silver
> It's mostly for lung hitters I'd say, but it has an adapter for normal 510 drip tips and the airflow can be closed off almost completely, so I think mouth-to-lung hitters will also benefit.
> I have never used it for MTL, so I speak under correction. I'll test it.
> 
> Edit: Yup, airflow can be closed off for MTL. Very tight draw.



Thanks for that
Need to try it sometime!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

